# What Does Your Bedroom Tell You About You



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

I love your room Snail! And I'm very jealous of your instrument collection. Although I do have a beautiful piano. Anyway...

Well here's the outside of my door, which was "decorated" when I was about 15. It's covered in illegible song lyrics and things that meant a lot to me _at the time_










Here's the view from my bed. I love how my Joker poster looks in half darkness. It's wonderfully creepy when I wake up at dawn. 










Here's my bookshelf and half finished wall of things that I have to remember and that I love











And finally, a rather unattractive view of my bed and window










I' not sure exactly what my room says about me. I bet it's pretty INFP'ish though.....

It's very private too. I wouldn't ever want anyone reading everything on my walls, or coming in here too long.


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

I prefer this thread much more over the whole psychoanalytical bedroom thread.

my bedroom:









i moved here fairly recently so the amount of posters is much lower than normal


----------

